# What about use of sodium trichloroisocyanurate



## kraguj (Jun 9, 2011)

Helo to all forum members! 

Could somebody discuss potential for use of sodium trichloroisocyanurate (as solution in water or in HCl) in purpose of leaching or dissolving of gold, silver etc.? Which efectivnes could be expected as well as which special hazards could appear? 

Kraguj


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 9, 2011)

From what I could find, it's a pool chemical called Tri-Chlor with 69% available chlorine.

http://www.clearwater-usa.com/sanit_salty.asp


----------



## kraguj (Jun 13, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> From what I could find, it's a pool chemical called Tri-Chlor with 69% available chlorine.
> 
> http://www.clearwater-usa.com/sanit_salty.asp




Yes but it is stabilized chlorine in tablets that dissolve slowly and continuously. It is powerful source of chlorine and it must be tested in relation to its possibility of dissolving PM-s.


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 18, 2011)

kraguj 

What a nice timing for posting this.

Iv'e been researching the Troclosene Sodium option for few weeks now.
It has been described in few patents as a very effective agent, Cl generating wise.

Problem is the CYA that acts as a stabilizer, meaning, prevents rapid generation of Cl in aqueous solutions, even acidic one.
I been meaning to post my finding on Troclosene in terms of metals dissolution, but at the moment i'm not satisfied with my experiments.

One of the best uses i've found for it so far, is with external Cl generator, where the Cl is pumped thought cold Pd+NH4Cl solution, therfore not introducing any cations to the solution.

long story short, there's a lot of experimenting for me to do, unless someone already did and is willing to share his findings.


----------



## Joeforbes (Aug 7, 2011)

kraguj said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > From what I could find, it's a pool chemical called Tri-Chlor with 69% available chlorine.
> ...



I bought some chlorinating tablets for pools from Walmart that are 84% chlorine. I don't have them in front of me, but they are made by auqa chem. They're stabilized with some type of copper compound, but they dissolve very fast in HCl and dilute H2O2 mixed together (I use this in a recirculating system for cat material that I designed).

They were a little pricey, but not too bad. They might be something that's worth looking into for you. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 7, 2011)

Morning All – I have used Trichloroisocyanuric acid in acetone in organic chemistry. The trick is to finely divide the Trichloroisocyanuric acid into a powder. I have not used Sodium trichloroisocyanurate, but I would suspect NaCl would be a byproduct.

I’ve been meaning to try this, maybe this week.

Just on a different note: Has anyone tried dissolving choroauric acid in ethanol as a form of isolation/purification. I’m not trying to reinvent the wheel, I’m just curious.


Deano


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 8, 2011)

NoIdea said:


> Just on a different note: Has anyone tried dissolving choroauric acid in ethanol as a form of isolation/purification. I’m not trying to reinvent the wheel, I’m just curious.
> Deano


Curiosity killed the cat. 

Be damned careful of combining gold solutions with other chemicals. If you have a Merck Index, read about gold and how unstable it can be. 

Unless you have a firm understanding of chemistry, I strongly recommend you follow prescribed procedures. They are known to work, but most importantly, they are SAFE. 

Harold


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 8, 2011)

Harold, sorry I should have been a wee bit more specific, I was reading up on gold compounds, notice Chloroauric acid is soluble in both ether and alcohol, and Gold (III) chloride is soluble in ether and slightly soluble in ammonia.

I was just curious whether or not anyone of our many readers have used or stumbled across this process. Just trying to fill my head with as much as I can. 

I am using the true and tried methods when it comes to processing my gold bits, but I can't help myself when it comes to trying new things. If you understand as much as you can about how something behaves under many conditions, it becomes easier to predict/control the out come.

Deano


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 8, 2011)

Deano,
I took note of the fact that you are a research chemist, too, so your questions and observations are likely within reason. Still, there are readers that may not understand the ramifications of combining substances-----including ammonia and gold chloride. If memory serves, that's not considered safe, but I must confess I am totally ignorant of the potential reaction. Not being educated, and in particular with no chemical background aside from my years of refining, I just want to ensure that readers don't get any ideas that *may* be harmful. I trust, in your capable hands, they likely wouldn't be. 8) 

Harold


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 8, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Not being educated, and in particular with no chemical background aside from my years of refining, I just want to ensure that readers don't get any ideas that *may* be harmful. I trust, in your capable hands, they likely wouldn't be. 8)
> 
> Harold




Thanks. Well put.

Not educated, Harold who are you kidding: lol: 

I was told during my time a university, we would be doing well if we use 5% of what we had been taught. There is no amount of time you can spend in a learning institute or reading for that matter, that would give you the knowledge of experience. It's one thing reading a method but performing that method, well that's another story.

Be proud of what you know.

Cheers

Dean


----------



## HAuCl4 (Aug 8, 2011)

I once mixed some 18K fine shot with TCCA and heated it up in a clay crucible. After reaction, I raised the temperature to melt point. After a lot (A LOT ok?) of vapors and fumes, there was a button of 95% gold and a crust of silver chloride. No gold was lost. I didn't pursue the "method" anymore, but it seems that if you need to remove silver fast, the "method" shows promise. :shock:


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 9, 2011)

NoIdea said:


> Be proud of what you know.


Thanks, Deano. 
I am, but I'm guarded. There is so much I _don't know_. That's what troubles me. 

Harold


----------



## qst42know (Aug 14, 2011)

NoIdea said:


> Harold, sorry I should have been a wee bit more specific, I was reading up on gold compounds, notice Chloroauric acid is soluble in both ether and alcohol, and Gold (III) chloride is soluble in ether and slightly soluble in ammonia.
> 
> I was just curious whether or not anyone of our many readers have used or stumbled across this process. Just trying to fill my head with as much as I can.
> 
> ...



Search the forum for "dibutyl carbitol" if memory serves ( and sometimes it doesn't) it is a type of ether used for gold recovery.


----------



## Joeforbes (Sep 1, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> NoIdea said:
> 
> 
> > Be proud of what you know.
> ...



That's the best part, if you ask me. You'll always get to learn. :wink:


----------

